# Is there a strange magic of BLACK METAL?



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Right now I'm listening to Kampfar and drinking beer. A good combination! It took me ca. 40 years to appreciate black metal, especially Mayhem. To some it can seem strange that anyone from rich Norway could be so angry as to make so much noise...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

Dunno, the Nordic lands seem to be HOTbeds of metal!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I like this for some reason.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Now i'm dreaming of a thread titled "the strange magic of:










(ok, it's grindcore but still)


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

I thought black metal originated in Scandinavia.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Right now I'm listening to Kampfar and drinking beer. A good combination! It took me ca. 40 years to appreciate black metal, especially Mayhem. To some it can seem strange that anyone from rich Norway could be so angry as to make so much noise...


You think Norwegians have no reasons to be angry just because it is a rich country? Somehow I have a feeling black metal will be immensely popular in Europe in the coming years. And it is not all about anger. Some of it is about pride, or respect for the past, or love of nature. Personally I don't like Mayhem, but I do enjoy the music of some other bands. As for your question, yes, there is a sort of strange magic to it 

And Prost! :cheers:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I am listening to the German band Riger right now. I sort of prefer German bands because I don't speak Norwegian (unfortunately), but I do appreciate the lyrics of some black metal songs just as much as the music. They add to the overall atmosphere. Here's one:






How the fathers once fought
What they bore and what they suffered
The book of history will tell you

Let it not remain on paper 
Write it in your soul,
A true and living word

Germania

For they created and built
Because they trusted the future 
And the future - it is we,
Let it never be put to shame.

What the fathers' light on earth
Once began - that you must finish
He who does not build, destroys
That which belongs to you now without effort.

Germania

That which belongs to you now without effort 
Tomorrow the storm will rob from you...

There is more positive attitude in this than in the entire happy-clappy Top 40 or whatever the pop chart is.

And the music is good too. I think assuming a direct connection between black metal and classical music, as some metal fans do, is a bit far-fetched. But I also think if Wagner heard this, he would like it


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Black Metal? How come the musicians are all white? If it was truly black metal, the music would probably groove a bit more, and I might be able to enjoy it. But you need a guy like Nile Rodgers playing rhythm guitar!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I thought this thread was going to be about Living Colour.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> You think Norwegians have no reasons to be angry just because it is a rich country? Somehow I have a feeling black metal will be immensely popular in Europe in the coming years. And it is not all about anger. Some of it is about pride, or respect for the past, or love of nature. Personally I don't like Mayhem, but I do enjoy the music of some other bands. As for your question, yes, there is a sort of strange magic to it
> 
> And Prost! :cheers:


Considered how high the prices are in Norway I wonder if people in Norway are that prosperous.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Right now I'm listening to Kampfar and drinking beer. A good combination! *It took me ca. 40 years to appreciate black metal*, especially Mayhem. To some it can seem strange that anyone from rich Norway could be so angry as to make so much noise...


Hmm, if that is true, then given the estimated life span of a male in the United States, I have no hope of ever appreciating black metal before I die. Might as well not try.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I used to listen to a lot when I was a teenager, but only atmospheric black metal. Not really so fond of the more aggressive stuff.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Right now I'm listening to Kampfar and drinking beer. A good combination! It took me ca. 40 years to appreciate black metal, especially Mayhem. To some it can seem strange that anyone from rich Norway could be so angry as to make so much noise...


The Mayhem guys used to be really poor; if you read old interviews you'll see how they talk about having no food, no place to sleep etc.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I met someone yesterday (a friend of a friend) who went from listening to Norwegian black metal to making a living as a teacher of Norwegian and Swedish. He still looks like a red-bearded Viking though.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Living Colour is my favorite band, but they are not really black metal! HAHA


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Though Deathened Black Metal is like, totally different genre, I'll have to post this:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------

